# Magic Salt Prices



## vanwhyjr (Sep 14, 2004)

Hi guys,

Whats a good price for magic salt?? I'm new to this stuff and don't have any idead about prices. I'm looking to get about 10 tons in bulk. Do you think i should buy plain salt and treat it myself or buy it allready done??

Thanks :waving:


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Can't help much on price. But for ten tons, I'd advise getting the bulk salt from your supplier and get a Magic dealer to treat your pile.

http://www.magicsalt.com/distributors.html#pennsylvania

Or get a backpack sprayer, buy two barrels of Magic -0 and spray it yourself.


----------



## vanwhyjr (Sep 14, 2004)

Yeah, that would be great if i had a regular salt distributor. I can't find anyone in my area that would deliver less than 22+ tons. I can't really afford that!! Plus i don't have anywhere to put it. 
I called the distributor down in Allentown,PA which is only 20 or so min from my house and he quoted me 1070.00 for ten tons of Magic Salt plus delivery.
The best price i could find for plain salt was about 70.00 per ton with a 22ton min. So i guess i could pay alittle more for the good stuff.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I would think $107/ton would be a pretty good deal considering you'll use 1/2 to 1/3 less than you normally would with plain rock salt and get better results.


----------

